# 2 Giants, One Spot



## ragetail (Feb 8, 2009)

I caught the first fish after 30min of being there. I continued the same presentation all the way around the lake for about 1.5 hours. Went Back to the same spot and caught the second one. The pictures don't really give the 2nd one credit but it was easily .5lbs bigger than the first one. 2 bites, 2 fish. I didn't have a scale with me but my estimation is that the 1st one was about 4.75 lbs and the second one was 5.25 or so.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Good job Joe. They both look pretty heavy. The good ole' JignPig came through again huh? You probably had over 9-pounds in two fish. That's awesome.

Sorry I wasn't there to take some better pictures. I was out with your brother on another lake.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Nice catch. Its about that time of year!


----------



## justin3687 (May 29, 2009)

Those are some nice looking bass ill take only 2 bass any day while fishing when catching then of that quality  

From my Evo


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Can't ask for anything better than catching two like that on an outting ( well unless you was fishing the BassMaster Classic then you'd want 5 of 'em). I've seen past posts of yours so I'm inclined to believe that that jig n pig came through yet again. That's one of the best all time lure combos ever invented IMO.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Excellent work! Oink oink!!


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice fish!


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Like father,like son,great job!


----------



## dinkcatcher (Jul 4, 2009)

Nice fish Joe, I won't blow the whistle on that little hotspot hahaha


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------

